# First Betta Fish Piece



## heybri (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello all, 

I've come out from my lurking to share an illustration I just finished of my boy Van Goghy.  I enjoy drawing animals but this is my first aquatic creature I've tried to draw. I had a lot of fun doing it and I hope you guys like it.










Thanks for looking!


----------



## miish (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow that's so gorgeous! I looove the way you shaded! Especially the eye, such depth


----------



## mhwc56 (Dec 6, 2011)

beautiful! is it pencil?


----------



## heybri (Sep 18, 2011)

Thank you guys I really appreciate it!  

mhwc56: I painted the entire piece in Photoshop which makes the work digital art. Thank you for the compliment and for asking.


----------



## mhwc56 (Dec 6, 2011)

nice.
it mostly looks like watercolor and colored pencil work.....


----------



## Super Sly (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice. Definintly beautiful I like how the colors pop out at you.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

That's fantastic


----------



## Gen2387 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow! You have amazing talent! I love how the fis just seems to pop out!


----------



## Foisair (Aug 3, 2011)

Very well done. You have a wonderful grasp on lighting and I love his face. The tiny smile holds so much personality!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

HELP ME LEARNNN!!!! lol  that just looks like a photo instead of a drawing 0-0


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Oooh my gosh, this is amazing ouo I love how you painted the scales, they look almost abstract and are very beautiful <3 And they eye is super pretty, as well. Great job!~ :3


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

This picture is amazing. That is all I can say so speechless!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Gorgeous! You definitely have a talent there. 

Love his coloring- that blue marbling on his back is so cool.


----------



## Pewmew (Jul 30, 2011)

holy cow that's amazing!


----------



## Enbarr (Dec 7, 2011)

I seriously thought that it was real when I first saw it! It is absolutely stunning!!


----------



## Zappity (Oct 15, 2011)

*can't breathe for a second* That's freakin amazing. Great job!!


----------

